# How many years . . .



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

have you been duck hunting??  I started when I was a freshman in college in 1981.  Been fortunate to hunt all the major flyways and  trips to Argentina, Canada and Mexico.

Believe it, or not Middle Georgia has some pretty good duck hunting and alot of variety of species.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 15, 2011)

Never been. I like Duck, but the whole duck hunting thing never seriously crossed my mind. Sounds like it could be a good time though.


----------



## MudDucker (May 15, 2011)

Somewhere around 1960-61 ... just a few weeks ago.  Anyone got a good spot to share?


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2011)

*1960*

I started duck hunting when I was 9. I grew up in Vicksburg, Mississippi. I have hunted all Flyways except the west coast. I have also hunted Korea around the DMZ in 1970. I have also hunted in Germany. I still have some wooden decoys, that I think were Victors or Sears and Roebucks that an old man gave me when I first started hunting. I will be 60 years old in November. It seems like I am the oldest guy at the boat ramp anymore.LoL,LoL


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2011)

*Come to the coast*



MudDucker said:


> Somewhere around 1960-61 ... just a few weeks ago.  Anyone got a good spot to share?


 we got plenty of buffle heads and saw bills to shoot in Jan.


----------



## madrabbit (May 15, 2011)

2 years ago!  HAHA.   That is my only regret.  I wished I would have started sooner!  1 thing I have found out is that you need to have a separate checking account for this sport.


----------



## chase870 (May 15, 2011)

been going since 1970 or so, shooting and killing since 1976. I love shooting ducks in the wheat fields of Canada


----------



## Arrow3 (May 15, 2011)

This coming season will be my 4th....


----------



## mbentle2 (May 15, 2011)

This will also be my 4th season. So glad i started.


----------



## folded77 (May 15, 2011)

I'm going on my 10 th yr


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (May 15, 2011)

I killed my first one in 95...every year has been better as they come


----------



## bkl021475 (May 15, 2011)

Five years or so


----------



## Nitro (May 15, 2011)

Since 1968.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 15, 2011)

Went my first time in 2005, went once, shot once, and killed one greenhead. 2006 was my first full season.


----------



## florida boy (May 15, 2011)

22 years ...... been alot of ups and downs but its that sunrise on a cold morning that always brings me back !


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2011)

20ish years for me. Thanks to my uncle, daddy never has been much of a duck hunter. I was like a grandson to him and he was the only grandpa I ever had. I can remember many many times as a kid he would tell people if that boy don't go we don't go at all. Didn't ever matter whator where it was I was going with him.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 15, 2011)

This was my fifth season and I have been hooked since day 1. Shot a lot and missed a lot on that first day but I manage to get my share each year now.


----------



## georgia_home (May 15, 2011)

1975, age 10. Got my hunters safety card in sept 76. HR topper 98, 20ga, 3".

Hunted some years more then others until I found deer hunting in the late 80's. Drifted away until recently. Only made it 2 times this year, got nary a thing, but it brought back the old feelings and excitement. Seeing 200 ducks in one morning was amazing. I was just I'll equipped.


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2011)

killer elite said:


> we got plenty of buffle heads and saw bills to shoot in Jan.



Fish gumbo with feathers!  Awesome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2011)

Dangggggg, just glad I'm not the oldest one on here!!


There's ALOT of knowledge and wisdom to be learned from some of the "old" guys, but it seems that the young un's already know it all.  Not pointing fingers at ANYBODY on here, just sayin . . .


----------



## king killer delete (May 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Fish gumbo with feathers!  Awesome!


 got to hunt what you got, I have plenty of birds for dog training and we do have people who like to eat  the buffys


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (May 16, 2011)

Ten years duck hunting and 10years dog training. I wish I could tell you I know it all but I dont even hold a candle to the old timers who have come up ducking a little harder than we have to. I was introduced to duck hunting as a little chap in Louisanna and they had no idea what wadders were, or gas opperated shotguns, life like decoys, acrylic duck calls, or DU banquets for that matter. I think if all of us young bucks started like the  guys did in the 70's we would have alot less duck hunters. NO WADDERS yikes!


----------



## Hunter22 (May 16, 2011)

This upcoming season will be my 4th. I duck hunted a couple times when I was 11 with my dad in the middle of our food plots during deer season cause we had hundreds of ducks flying over at a time but the guys that leased the place across the street drove em away right before we tried to hunt em.


----------



## jerry russell (May 16, 2011)

I shot my first duck about 35 years ago. All we had back then was the typical beaver pond thing wth woodies and the occasional mallard. I never really got that serious about it until a few years ago when we started hunting big water ducks and field goose shooting and it was more like the old time duck and goose hunts that we all grew up reading about. For me at least, adding that Chesapeak Bay feeling changed everything by adding a more traditional feel to the hunt.  When I added a trained lab to the formula a few years back I knew with out doubt that I had truely found all the pieces of the puzzle. I had no idea how much I was missing without that dog.

Now, I like to shoot ducks as much as anyone but often times nowadays I will sit back and watch the kids blast away and watch as that dog of mine does what he loves to do.


----------



## MoonPie (May 16, 2011)

I hav'nt, but a good dove hunt is about as good as it gets for me. Lot a good fields around the house. Guess you can tell by my avitar .


----------



## emusmacker (May 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangggggg, just glad I'm not the oldest one on here!!
> 
> 
> There's ALOT of knowledge and wisdom to be learned from some of the "old" guys, but it seems that the young un's already know it all.  Not pointing fingers at ANYBODY on here, just sayin . . .



Since 1990, off and on, but only got into it serious like about 10 yrs ago.

Most younger guys listen and learn from the older guys who teach em, that why they know more.


----------



## Headsortails (May 16, 2011)

I am 58 years old and this was my 50th season. I have never missed an opening day (all 50 on Lake Seminole). My first duck was a hooded merganser. I have hunted in Mexico. My Dad stopped at 78. My goal is to beat him.


----------



## Quacksmaker (May 16, 2011)

This season will be my tenth. Started going when I was 14. Last year was the first year a group of us went to Arkansas and loved it, we will be goin back yearly now. This year will be the first year having the pleasure of a dog in the boat with us, CANT WAIT.


----------



## MoonPie (May 17, 2011)

obrunson said:


> I am 58 years old and this was my 50th season. I have never missed an opening day (all 50 on Lake Seminole). My first duck was a hooded merganser. I have hunted in Mexico. My Dad stopped at 78. My goal is to beat him.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 17, 2011)

In 1967 or  68, My dad took me on my first duck hunt.  I was  little guy. in 1970 thur 1974 we live in Gremany and we came back to the states in 1974, we started hunting 3 to 4 times a season. The last 25 yrs , I have been getting more serous about it every season.  I love to Hunt Elk,deer,turkeys, but I work harder to learn and up grade items to hunt ducks and geese, more than any other spieces. I love inducing others to the sport. The best thing I injoy about the sport, is when it all comes togather and they lock thier wings to land and the time spend with family, friends new and old.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## browning84 (May 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangggggg, just glad I'm not the oldest one on here!!
> 
> 
> There's ALOT of knowledge and wisdom to be learned from some of the "old" guys, but it seems that the young un's already know it all.  Not pointing fingers at ANYBODY on here, just sayin . . .



Ha! there is tons of info here if they can remember it… 

But to be brutally honest this forum is used almost exclusively for cyber scouting and good clean ribbing with other waterfowlers; that just in my opinion so... If you want to learn something you use PM’s and face to face. There are a few older gentlemen on this forum and they know who they are and when in person they have my undivided attention. I and many others young guns have very little real knowledge and experience in comparison to many of you on here. I’m nothing but a keyboard cowboy anyway.


----------



## Nitro (May 17, 2011)

browning84 said:


> Ha! there is tons of info here if they can remember it…
> 
> But to be brutally honest this forum is used almost exclusively for cyber scouting and good clean ribbing with other waterfowlers; that just in my opinion so... If you want to learn something you use PM’s and face to face. There are a few older gentlemen on this forum and they know who they are and when in person they have my undivided attention. I and many others young guns have very little real knowledge and experience in comparison to many of you on here. I’m nothing but a keyboard cowboy anyway.



On the positive side of the sheet, you build outstanding Duck calls.....

I mean OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## browning84 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Nitro. Wait till you see what comes out this summer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2011)

Last year was my first year. I've done the deer hunting, dove shooting thing and I have to say that I an ADDICTED to DUCK HUNTING, Love every aspect of it.


----------



## Little Rabbit (May 18, 2011)

I'm going on my 4th season my 6th gr math teacher Mr.Roberts got started and i love every thang about of it from the calling all the way to the dog work i just love it


----------



## bkl021475 (May 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Most younger guys listen and learn from the older guys who teach em



I would like to thank everyone that has ever took the time to show or teach me anything about hunting, especially duck hunting, I doubt I would ever have any luck without them, good post emu!


----------



## Mark Brooks (May 18, 2011)

1986!!  25 years and I haven't missed a year.  

Two great retrievers during that time!!  

My youngest daughter has gone with me the last 5 years!!  Those have been the best!!

Lot of good friends made over a duck swamp!!!

Blessed


----------



## georgia_home (May 18, 2011)

Best thread I've seen in a long time!!! Good to read all the stories!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 18, 2011)

I have 5 seasons under my belt and hopefully many more to come.


----------



## Rich M (May 18, 2011)

I started hunting ducks & geese regular in 1980 once I was old enough for a license in that state.  They changed the regulations to not allow kids under 12 to hunt in state - I had already been hunting 4 or 5 years at that point... 

Anyway, my dad used to do a lot of archery hunting and kept hearing geese every evening....put that knowledge to good use to roost wood ducks and canada geese on a couple of ponds and did pretty well.  After that it was whole-hog on ducks - geese were just too easy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

Around 50 years, I reckon. Georgia and Florida, mostly wood ducks.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> have you been duck hunting??  I started when I was a freshman in college in 1981.  Been fortunate to hunt all the major flyways and  trips to Argentina, Canada and Mexico.
> 
> Believe it, or not Middle Georgia has some pretty good duck hunting and alot of variety of species.



17 years, almost all out of state only hunted in GA a hand full of times


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2011)

*Every body*

We are all sick for this sport. We love it and we are not a bunch of Kmart hunters. We cross large bodys of water in the dark  and in high seas or we wade swamps in extreme cold and heat. We fight bugs ,snakes , gators, bears, sharks and a whole bunch of problems that most hunters would not put up with. Lets face it , you gota be tuff and very brave to do what we do. Anybody that says otherwise is not a duck or goose hunter. Some of us old guys are gonna be gone someday and you young guys are gonna have to keep this sport going. Always remember we have history and any man or woman that hunts ducks is due your  Respect. We may fight from time to time, but we gota stick together. We are few compared to many.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

killer elite said:


> We are all sick for this sport. We love it and we are not a bunch of Kmart hunters. We cross large bodys of water in the dark  and in high seas or we wade swamps in extreme cold and heat. We fight bugs ,snakes , gators, bears, sharks and a whole bunch of problems that most hunters would not put up with. Lets face it , you gota be tuff and very brave to do what we do. Anybody that says otherwise is not a duck or goose hunter. Some of us old guys are gonna be gone someday and you young guys are gonna have to keep this sport going. Always remember we have history and any man or woman that hunts ducks is due your  Respect. We may fight from time to time, but we gota stick together. We are few compared to many.






You know what they say Killa, if you gonna be stoopid, you dang well better be tuff!!


Don't EVEN want to talk about some of the stupid stuff I've done in the past to kill a duck.


Made life long memories and stories telling doing it (as most of ya'll have) though!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangggggg, just glad I'm not the oldest one on here!!
> 
> 
> There's ALOT of knowledge and wisdom to be learned from some of the "old" guys, but it seems that the young un's already know it all.  Not pointing fingers at ANYBODY on here, just sayin . . .



Any day you want to teach I am willing to learn....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I shot my first duck about 35 years ago. All we had back then was the typical beaver pond thing wth woodies and the occasional mallard. I never really got that serious about it until a few years ago when we started hunting big water ducks and field goose shooting and it was more like the old time duck and goose hunts that we all grew up reading about. For me at least, adding that Chesapeak Bay feeling changed everything by adding a more traditional feel to the hunt.  When I added a trained lab to the formula a few years back I knew with out doubt that I had truely found all the pieces of the puzzle. I had no idea how much I was missing without that dog.
> 
> Now, I like to shoot ducks as much as anyone but often times nowadays I will sit back and watch the kids blast away and watch as that dog of mine does what he loves to do.





Jerry, fantastic looking Lab, I feel the same way, I'd just as soon watch the young'uns pull the trigger,  I just get a kick out of backing them up and working the pup!!




jmfauver said:


> Any day you want to teach I am willing to learn....






Be glad to carry you Mike, BUT you ain't no young'un!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jerry, fantastic looking Lab, I feel the same way, I'd just as soon watch the young'uns pull the trigger,  I just get a kick out of backing them up and working the pup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am only 40 compared to some that is a youn'un


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I am only 40 compared to some that is a youn'un





Okay, here's your first piece of advice, about a month, or so before duck season, work on your shooting skills, either shooting 5 stand, or Sporting Clays.  IT REALLY sucks when you put somebody on ducks and they couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat.  VERY frustrating for them and me.  When all the scouting is done, the least amount of shooting for a limit is good.  You wouldn't believe the guys that think they're at a dove shoot.  'Course I don't believe in excessive shooting at either.


Hope ya'll ain't taking this wrong,BUT carrying somebody to a HOT birdfield, or duckhole, and they can't shoot is misberable.  Learn your range, leads, etc BEFORE you carry it to the field/swamp etc.


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2011)

*I do not shoot clays .*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, here's your first piece of advice, about a month, or so before duck season, work on your shooting skills, either shooting 5 stand, or Sporting Clays.  IT REALLY sucks when you put somebody on ducks and they couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat.  VERY frustrating for them and me.  When all the scouting is done, the least amount of shooting for a limit is good.  You wouldn't believe the guys that think they're at a dove shoot.  'Course I don't believe in excessive shooting at either.
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll ain't taking this wrong,BUT carrying somebody to a HOT birdfield, or duckhole, and they can't shoot is misberable.  Learn your range, leads, etc BEFORE you carry it to the field/swamp etc.


 I shoot skeet every chance I get.


----------



## Depthfinder (May 19, 2011)

This will be my 7th season.  My first morning ever was in flooded timber, with about 100 woodies landing on my head.  From that point forward I won't be able to kick this habbit, till they plant me!


----------



## huntfourfun (May 19, 2011)

12 years


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, here's your first piece of advice, about a month, or so before duck season, work on your shooting skills, either shooting 5 stand, or Sporting Clays.  IT REALLY sucks when you put somebody on ducks and they couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat.  VERY frustrating for them and me.  When all the scouting is done, the least amount of shooting for a limit is good.  You wouldn't believe the guys that think they're at a dove shoot.  'Course I don't believe in excessive shooting at either.
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll ain't taking this wrong,BUT carrying somebody to a HOT birdfield, or duckhole, and they can't shoot is misberable.  Learn your range, leads, etc BEFORE you carry it to the field/swamp etc.



Will do boss ...now how do I load the gun..


My biggest issue will be duck ID on the wing...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (May 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, here's your first piece of advice, about a month, or so before duck season, work on your shooting skills, either shooting 5 stand, or Sporting Clays. IT REALLY sucks when you put somebody on ducks and they couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat. VERY frustrating for them and me. When all the scouting is done, the least amount of shooting for a limit is good. You wouldn't believe the guys that think they're at a dove shoot. 'Course I don't believe in excessive shooting at either.
> 
> 
> Hope ya'll ain't taking this wrong,BUT carrying somebody to a HOT birdfield, or duckhole, and they can't shoot is misberable. Learn your range, leads, etc BEFORE you carry it to the field/swamp etc.


 
Hallelujah and amen!


----------



## Rich M (May 19, 2011)

What's a clay pigeon?  

I'll start this off stating that I have at least 33 years of shooting a scattergun proficiently.  Dad had me shooting the 12 ga around 8 or so, lead, swing, etc.  Don't get excited when you hit, just do it again.  I have outshot many guys I hunt with, including guides and trap shooters.  My dad shoots trap competitively and wins every year at one or two shoots he goes to.  I won't go toe to toe on a trap range, but put us in waders and he'd better watch out because ducks aint trap clays, and they move differently.  Dad shoots well  on ducks tho'.

I have not shot a clay in the past 10 years and only shoulder my 870 during duck season.  We like our birds close and typically average 2-4 rounds per bird, including shooting cripples on the water.  Your shell count goes way up when you are trying to swat a teal at 40 yards as it swims into cover. (We primarily hunt a national wildlife refuge that limits your ammo to 25 shells per person - even in your vehicle - so we keep close tabs.)

Part of our shooting is that dad & I do not compete over birds, we tell the other guy to shoot -->  it's your turn, no - you shoot, no, you shoot, just shoot the bird!!!!  The other part is the close range on primarily decoying birds.

My uncle and my buddies don't practice and don't hit nearly as much as they should.  It's fun hunting with them but I wish they hit 1/4 the ducks they shot at...all in good range.  It is tough to find spots that have a steady flow of in-coming targets most years.


----------



## FOLES55 (May 20, 2011)

8 years GA and Arkansa


----------



## Dixiedude17 (May 21, 2011)

I started duck hunting 5 years ago now that's all I hunt


----------



## Jaker (May 21, 2011)

My dad picked up a golden retriever when I was 3 years old, picked up the book water dog, and trained him.  because of that dog we started duck hunting, that year he had me in the woodie swamp shooting cripples with a .22 with ratshot, we learned together, at 5 years old, he and I took our first trip to arkansas, with our 14' john boat, a handful of decoys, and our pup. I remember that first morning out there, it had snowed about 6"s the night before and the roads were iced over bad, we were late getting to the boat ramp and found a hole not over half a mile from the launch, just happened upon it, shooting started as we were putting out decoys, he set me up on a little hump of dry ground, and not 5 minutes later I killed my first greenhead, first bird i had shot out of the air, and he got it on video, we never killed more than 3 or 4 ducks a day on that trip but I will never forget it, since then we started hunting public land up there several weeks a year every year, and doin a little woodie hunting back home, around 8 years old, we made our first trip to guntersville and started learning about that style of hunting. at 16 I took my first trip to arkansas by myself, and now at 20 my friends and I hunt public land in kansas, mississippi, arkansas, alabama, and georgia each year, I typically hunt 5 or 6 days a week, and blow every dollar i make on duck hunting, 

I try to hunt atleast once with my dad each year, and its always wierd when we go, we have swapped positions, I'm now all the things he used to be to me, I drive the boat, tell him where we are gonna set up, do most of the calling, call the shots, etc. I can never thank him enough for putting in so much time with me in the outdoors, and I know that he can sit there and be proud of what i have become. 

This coming thanksgiving will be 18 years since i spent my first morning in that swamp in selma, alabama. I cannot count the beautiful sunrises I have encountered from the blind, nor the friendships I have made. Duck hunting has been the love of my life for all that time (literally it has, ask any girl I have dated)


----------



## buckfever33 (May 22, 2011)

I shot my first woodducks when I was 14 and Im 22 now. So 8 years.... I have hunted many places in GA and AL most seasons hunting 3-4 times a week. I have hunted GA,AL,FL,KA,AK,KS,LA,and TN. Many of friendships made and a few what I thought where friends lost to it. I hunt now with a few of the same guys and found thats best. I have introduced quite a few people to it. Killed alot of different species in those 8 years along with some jewelry. There is nothing like it. Come on September...


----------



## trapperrandall (May 23, 2011)

Had a well known dog trainer by the name of *********** take me and my dog 3 years ago. It was addicting. It rained ducks on us that morning. Now when i go on my own its never as good as it was when i was lucky enouph to go with him. Guess it spoiled me being it was my first few hunts.lol But i have learned since then that georgia just isnt much of a duck state. We went to mississippi last year and going to arkansas this year. Wish the duck were thick here like that.


----------



## fowl life (May 23, 2011)

Shot my first woody when I was 13 , mallard came soon after . Hunted for bout 7 more years , then went to deer huntin . Started chasin ducks again at 25 , I'm 36 now .....  so bout 18 years . 

Been lucky enough to harvest 16 species of dux and 4 species of geese , and take 3 bands along the way .

To me . If a man can't see God at sunrise on a marsh with mother nature waking up ,,, well then that fella has some problems .


----------



## Jaker (May 23, 2011)

fowl life said:


> To me . If a man can't see God at sunrise on a marsh with mother nature waking up ,,, well then that fella has some problems .



very true statement, its hard to find anything in God's creation more beautiful than a sunrise over the marsh


----------



## waddler (May 24, 2011)

Killed my first duck, a woodie, in 1956 at the tender age of 15. Have killed a cotton trailer full since, but it doesn't matter to me if I never kill another one,  I am going to keep on hunting them until I am put down.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (May 24, 2011)

36 YEARS, all in louisiana, and can hardly wait for the next season to roll around !!!


----------



## p_foster07 (May 24, 2011)

This will be my 6th


----------

